# Picking up shift



## Dodgers2020 (Mar 20, 2022)

So I tried picking up a shift through mytime, when I selected the shift it told me that “the shift no longer exists” and the page refreshed. Does this mean that the shift i tried to take is no longer available? It doesn’t pop up on my schedule.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 20, 2022)

That is what it means. Someone else beat you to it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2022)

Dodgers2020 said:


> So I tried picking up a shift through mytime, when I selected the shift it told me that “the shift no longer exists” and the page refreshed. Does this mean that the shift i tried to take is no longer available? It doesn’t pop up on my schedule.


Hours may of been cut.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 21, 2022)

Either someone beat you to it or a leader took it out.


----------

